# R15 is biggest POS I have ever had!!



## sjudkins (Jan 19, 2007)

I am seriously considering switching to Dish before my DirectTv HD DVR upgrade arrives.

In December we received the DirectTV Plus DVR Upgrade (Model R15-100). Since then we have had NUMEROUS problems with this unit. After reading this forum and the directTV forum I realize these problems may not go away anytime soon (there have already been numerous version updates and the problems still exist). 

We missed the 24 2 hour season premiere. Half the time, my wife's soap opera's dont record. (yesterday it recorded for 11 minutes and stopped). Sometimes a dhow records and we go to watch it and immediately get "Delete Now" message. UGGHHH.. My wife is about to take the hammer to this receiver or my head!

So... should I switch now? Does Dish have any similar problems with their HD DVRs??

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Never had a Dish 721 or a 921, huh?

I'm a new DTV customer and my two R15s are far more reliable with far fewer problems than I experienced with my two Dish 721s (which cost $1000) and I find that the people at DTV seem far more interested and able to resolve problems than their counterparts at Dish. I've had a few teething problems and had to learn a new interface but both my R15s record what I tell them to and when I tell them to do it. I don't rely on the programming algorithms to anticipate or determine what I want recorded and that works fine for me. Maybe, coming from Dish and, not having experienced NBR I'm happy doing the recording programming myself and that circumvents some problems.

After over eight years as a Dish customer, who always paid my bill on time, I was disappointed to see Dish move to it's new business model of "the customer exists for the convenience of the company".

I respectfully submit that... the devil you know might be better than the devil you don't know. Think it over carefully before you jump. JMO.


----------



## evcomp (Nov 19, 2006)

I was also a Dish customer for 7 years and have a completely different view. I am not familiar with the 721, but can say that the PVR 501 was rock solid. No latency issues, search worked great - showed only available content based on subscription. Also, the hard drive inside never had a problem. No Black screen, no reset issues, and get this, the DVR actually worked as designed. I could be FF at high speed and press play and it would play, no 1-2 sec delays. Customer Service was about the same, but since I had been with them for so long, they usually didn't hassle me about issues. 

Say what you want, but it is pick your poison between DTV and DISH. If you have a vested interest and are happy, then you should stay. I kick myself for leaving DISH. If not for the hidden 2 year commitment from DTV, I would return. Oh well, I digress......;(


----------



## sjudkins (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, I have no vested interest. I just want a DVR that works. I would return to my NEVER FAILED in 6 years ReplayTV, but I just bought a new HDTV and need HD...

I just want equipment that works!!! Is that too much to ask?


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

sjudkins,

The problems you describe sound more like HR20 issues than R15. Last spring, my R15's had several serious isses, however I've found the R15's to be pretty darn reliable as they are now. The HR20 is going through the pains now, not to say there aren't things to be fixed with the R15. Also, there haven't been many updates since Dec. (I've recieved 1 update) when you say you recieved your equipment.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

evcomp said:


> I am not familiar with the 721, but can say that the PVR 501 was rock solid. No latency issues, search worked great - showed only available content based on subscription. Also, the hard drive inside never had a problem. No Black screen, no reset issues, and get this, the DVR actually worked as designed. I could be FF at high speed and press play and it would play, no 1-2 sec delays. Customer Service was about the same, but since I had been with them for so long, they usually didn't hassle me about issues.
> 
> Say what you want, but it is pick your poison between DTV and DISH. If you have a vested interest and are happy, then you should stay. I kick myself for leaving DISH. If not for the hidden 2 year commitment from DTV, I would return. Oh well, I digress......;(


Absolutely agree... the Dish 501-508 was as solid as a cinder block, but the promise of TWO TUNER was too much to ignore and I bought in, BIG TIME. Dish 721s had problem after problem and calling Dish tech support only resulted in "never heard of that problem" and "we'll file an uncommon trend report". Those UNCOMMON trend reports proved to really be COMMON trend reports and Dish software UPGRADES usually were DOWNGRADES and introduced more and new problems and rarely resolved the problems that they were promised to fix. Dish was always unbeleivably slow to ackowledge that any problem existed and then even slower to offer a software upgrade to fix those problems.

And remember, 721s were not "no cost" leased receivers. Dish 721s cost $499 and we owned those boxes. We were promised NBR and internet access which never arrived and Dish's "refurb facilities" are every bit as incompetent as DTV's. Both companies are guilty of "reformatting hard drives" and shipping dogs out to unsuspecting customers as replacements.

I'm sure that there are millions of happy Dish customers and that there are millions of happy DTV customers.

My point is, make sure what you're getting into before you change companies.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

sjudkins said:


> I am seriously considering switching to Dish before my DirectTv HD DVR upgrade arrives.
> In December we received the DirectTV Plus DVR Upgrade (Model R15-100). Since then we have had NUMEROUS problems with this unit. After reading this forum and the directTV forum I realize these problems may not go away anytime soon (there have already been numerous version updates and the problems still exist).


Have you called D* about your problems? Sounds like you have a defective unit.

My three R15s have never missed or lost a recording.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

sjudkins said:


> I am seriously considering switching to Dish before my DirectTv HD DVR upgrade arrives.
> 
> In December we received the DirectTV Plus DVR Upgrade (Model R15-100). Since then we have had NUMEROUS problems with this unit. After reading this forum and the directTV forum I realize these problems may not go away anytime soon (there have already been numerous version updates and the problems still exist).
> 
> ...


I've had relatively good success with my R-15 300 till just recently. Usually the typical reset would clear out any issues i'd have...but last night I missed my Earl, Office, Scrubs tapings. My wife watches some crap show during that time, so I DVR my stuff, then watch it later.....well, guess I won't be seeing those as they didn't tape. They all started to tape, but after about 10 minutes in, they stopped taping and there's nothing in the List. I tried to force the recording again by tuning to the channel and pressing record, but it locked my system up big time. Basically the remote stopped functioning, and the progress bar would stick at the time I was on the show and wouldn't move or vanisy. Restart got me working again, but didn't fix the missed recordings....as the next recording for Scrubs didn't tape either...although it started to.

I've got a few tapings for tonight set, so if it does it again, i'm gonna be on the horn with DTV giving them a whoopin'. They love me already, and i've only been a customer since September. Damn I wish the new build would hit New England.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

miksmi21 said:


> I've had relatively good success with my R-15 300 till just recently. Usually the typical reset would clear out any issues i'd have...but last night I missed my Earl, Office, Scrubs tapings. My wife watches some crap show during that time, so I DVR my stuff, then watch it later.....well, guess I won't be seeing those as they didn't tape. They all started to tape, but after about 10 minutes in, they stopped taping and there's nothing in the List. I tried to force the recording again by tuning to the channel and pressing record, but it locked my system up big time. Basically the remote stopped functioning, and the progress bar would stick at the time I was on the show and wouldn't move or vanisy. Restart got me working again, but didn't fix the missed recordings....as the next recording for Scrubs didn't tape either...although it started to.
> 
> I've got a few tapings for tonight set, so if it does it again, i'm gonna be on the horn with DTV giving them a whoopin'. They love me already, and i've only been a customer since September. Damn I wish the new build would hit New England.


First time poster and wanted to thank you all for a great site,especially to be able to vent frustrations!!

I'am in the same boat. My R15-300 just started acting up in the last month or so. I still have the old software with no upgrade scheduled. I tried to force an update and nothing happened. I have had to do many,many RBR'S but have not done a reformat. The problems I'am having is :1)will not record anything.When I check the list it shows it recorded but when I go to playback I get the dreaded black screen of death. 2) It won't change channels.The info header says I'am on a different channel but the channel doesn't change. 3) The orange record light will come on for no reason. I know for a fact that no one had set it to record anything.

I hate to do it but it may be time to go to Cable and get my DVR from them. I have just about reached my limit.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

jirvin1120 said:


> I'am in the same boat. My R15-300 just started acting up in the last month or so. I still have the old software with no upgrade scheduled. I tried to force an update and nothing happened. I have had to do many,many RBR'S but have not done a reformat. The problems I'am having is :1)will not record anything.When I check the list t shows it recorded but when I go to playback I get the dreaded black screen of death. 2) It won't change channels.The info header says I'am on a different channel but the channel does't change. 3) The orange record light will come on for no reason. I know for a fact that no one had set it to record anything.
> 
> I hate to do it but it may be time to go to Cable and get my DVR from them. I have just about reached my limit.


Yep, have had all 3 of those happen to me in the last week, and have never seen that happen before on this box.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

miksmi21 and jirvin1120,

You both sound like you have the exact same problems I have with my R15-300. I've got many, many posts outlining what's been going wrong. Supposedly the problems are both caused by and will be solved by the new software....:hurah: 
We'll see. Check out some of my old posts.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

By the way miksmi21,I love that avatar!!


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks audispartan,I have been reading up on these problems for a few weeks now and that is one reason I finally signed up and posted. Thanks for your past efforts to keep us informed!


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Which new version software is it suppose to be? The new cure all fix all!


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

jirvin1120 said:


> Which new version software is it suppose to be? The new cure all fix all!


105F or 106A for the R15-300 machines. 
I can't remember what the others are, but they are listed at the top of this forum section in a sticky.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

audispartan said:


> miksmi21 and jirvin1120,
> 
> You both sound like you have the exact same problems I have with my R15-300. I've got many, many posts outlining what's been going wrong. Supposedly the problems are both caused by and will be solved by the new software....:hurah:
> We'll see. Check out some of my old posts.


Yeah, same reason I jumped in...couldn't go unvoiced anymore. I had to jump in and say that I too was seeing the issues.

Let's hope that things change before too long. I can deal with a lot, it's my wife that can't! :lol:


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

jirvin1120 said:


> By the way miksmi21,I love that avatar!!


Thanks!


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

audispartan said:


> 105F or 106A for the R15-300 machines.
> I can't remember what the others are, but they are listed at the top of this forum section in a sticky.


audispartan,have you tried these new versions or are they not released yet?


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> After over eight years as a Dish customer, who always paid my bill on time, I was disappointed to see Dish move to it's new business model of "the customer exists for the convenience of the company".
> 
> I respectfully submit that... the devil you know might be better than the devil you don't know. Think it over carefully before you jump. JMO.


interesting  I was with E* also for eight years until last June and decided to leave because they weren't interested in doing anything for me when I wanted to get HD. Seems like they have no loyalty to long term customers.:nono2: :nono:

But alas, I too am having trouble with my 2nd R15.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

jirvin1120 said:


> audispartan,have you tried these new versions or are they not released yet?


Not yet released to the R15-300 for the Eastern time zone (most of the zone, anyway). I have tried a forced software download, but no luck. I am supposed to wait until it arrives sometime around next Wednesday, January 24th.


----------



## crazy_diamond (Jan 21, 2007)

audispartan said:


> miksmi21 and jirvin1120,
> 
> You both sound like you have the exact same problems I have with my R15-300. I've got many, many posts outlining what's been going wrong. Supposedly the problems are both caused by and will be solved by the new software....:hurah:
> We'll see. Check out some of my old posts.


Ditto here. Started noticing these problems on my unit a couple of weeks ago. Many scheduled recordings go unrecorded or only partially and lock up the unit. I reboot it multiple times a day. Mine's version 0x104B and can't get a newer version yet with the forced download trick.


----------



## Dalek1963 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi,
Its funny, the installer who came out today was saying that Dtv had sent him some r15-100s and he sent them back, and asked for different ones. Also it was an r15-100 that was faulty when the installer came out last week


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

My R15-300 also still has the 0x104B since the time I have had it this has been the version. What I find funny is it worked really good from May of 06 until just a couple of months ago. Did the software go corrupt or did it do an update to the 0x104B and then all went bad. It says I got that update in August but don't you have to have the phone line plugged in for that or is it strictly a down load from the satellite? Does anyone know if their problem started after they plugged their phone line in? I hadn't plugged my phone line in until just recently because I wanted to use the caller ID feature. Maybe there is a connection between the problems we are having and the phone line. What are your all's thoughts on it?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jirvin1120 said:


> What I find funny is it worked really good from May of 06 until just a couple of months ago. Did the software go corrupt or did it do an update to the 0x104B and then all went bad.


There is speculation that some of the problems came as a result of a change in the guide composition and not new firmware.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

jirvin1120 said:


> My R15-300 also still has the 0x104B since the time I have had it this has been the version. What I find funny is it worked really good from May of 06 until just a couple of months ago. Did the software go corrupt or did it do an update to the 0x104B and then all went bad. It says I got that update in August but don't you have to have the phone line plugged in for that or is it strictly a down load from the satellite? Does anyone know if their problem started after they plugged their phone line in? I hadn't plugged my phone line in until just recently because I wanted to use the caller ID feature. Maybe there is a connection between the problems we are having and the phone line. What are your all's thoughts on it?


The phone line has nothing to do with downloading new software on the R15. It all comes via the satellite stream.

I doubt seriously that the phone line is the cause of your other problems. I've always had the phone line connected to my R15-500. Well, most of the time anyway as my almost 2 year old finds it funny to unplug it from time to time.


----------

